
How Boeing Will Get the 737 Max Flying Again - Zweihander
https://youtube.com/watch?v=QvUpSFGRqEo
======
kozak
A proper solution is either to add a third AoA sensor, or to remove MCAS
altogether and let the MAX be a different aircraft type. All else is
questionable.

